# Lamb prosciutto “on the hoof”



## sea2ski (Oct 9, 2019)

Decided to do another update since it has been sooooo long.  Lamb prosciutto “on the hoof”. The lamb was locally purchased at 4 weeks old and ran around in my friends backyard over the summer until it was time to be processed. No pesticides or antibiotics and all grass feed. 







Actually cured both hind legs. After curing, They were cased in a pig bladder one day apart from another. 












A few months later, Sliced thin, the very minor case hardening was not noticed. 






Not knowing how it was really going to be, I served it with some other of my cured meats.  Those that could get over the fact it was carved from a leg with the hoof on it, thought it was the best of them all. The rosemary/garlic was the clear winner over the fennel/pepper. 













I have to start on the dry cured sausages next. Never did one and am hesitant because it is new to me.  I have read a few books, so I feel as informed as I can be. Wish me luck!!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 9, 2019)

That is straight up amazing!! Big points to you.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 9, 2019)

nice, looks amazing


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 9, 2019)

I wish I had friends like you. Big like.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 9, 2019)

WOW

This is AWESOME


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 9, 2019)

Beautiful.


----------



## S-met (Oct 9, 2019)

Thats a thing of beauty. I have no qualms about the hoof being attached. If you brought it to my house, I'd probably start making soup stock.


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 10, 2019)

amazing texture and colour.... very, very good job...BTW... That dry aged bacon seems pretty confortable on that cheese board...


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2019)

Appears you have the humidity and temp down perfect..  Excellent job...


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow...thanks for posting.  Very cool.  Like


----------



## sandyut (Oct 10, 2019)

UNREAL!  WOW!  HUGE LIKE!  I love lamb and prosciutto!  Look like a another keyboard drooled on...

OVER THE TOP!


----------



## Chef deFonte (Oct 10, 2019)

Is there a "green with envy" emoji?


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 10, 2019)

Your charcuterie looks amazing! Great job!


daveomak said:


> Appears you have the humidity and temp down perfect


 - ditto on that.
I am sure you will be just fine with dry curing sausages....


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow very impressive!


----------



## sea2ski (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you for all the nice comments everyone. I will state I was proud of the results.  When I first tasted it, I thought it was a winner. Then others gave it a go and when one after another took a slice chewed it two or three times then stopped and looked at me, it was confirmed.

This spring I might need to get a few more animals.  This is definitely going into a rotation.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 10, 2019)

Simply gorgeous pics of some finest examples of the art of charcuterie I've ever seen posted here.

Great work all around.

*Like!*


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 11, 2019)

S2S, Wow! , Nice job on the prosciutto, a few pics of your curing chamber would be nice to see also! LIKE


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2019)

That looks great!! Try the UMAI bags for the sausage.LIKES
Richie


----------



## sea2ski (Oct 11, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> S2S, Wow! , Nice job on the prosciutto, a few pics of your curing chamber would be nice to see also! LIKE



My curing chamber is like many here. Just an over under fridge with a humidifier using inkbirds.  No air exchange except me opening it when I walk by it. It is in the basement so it is a special trip.  Right now it has four Mangalica pork cheeks hanging.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Oct 12, 2019)

Poor little lamb, all he wanted to do was frolic in the backyard :) just kidding.
Excellent job on the prosciutto, it looks delicious. If you can do dry cured 
meats like this, dry cured salami will be a walk in the park.

Cal


----------



## sea2ski (Oct 13, 2019)

The part about dry cured sausages that still remains a bit of a mystery to me is the acid component. With drying whole muscles, I get the salt, humidity, airflow, cure etc...  with sausages I understand fat ratio and how some seasonings can go a long way and others you need much more of.  But the acid content is what is new to me and I am not quite grasping.  I guess like everything else, I should just jump right in.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi sea2ski
I completely understand how you feel, I was the same way at one time, I was terrified I would do something wrong and poison myself or somebody else, but after reading about it for years I just said screw it, im going to do it.

For the most part I use bactofirm LHP, it is easy to use and gives you a fast
Cure time, you can have a batch of fully cured salami done in three weeks
or less. Here is a basic approach to a cured salami that I use, just add whatever spices you desire and proceed.
 Len Polli has many dry cured salami recipes on his site that can give you some ideas on what you wat to try.

Cal


----------

